# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA January 10th



## Eric (Dec 29, 2015)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA January 10th

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Jan 10th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. 
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange. 
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: Ride your vintage lightweight if you have one.


----------



## Eric (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 5, 2016)

Eric said:


> View attachment 263562



 very cool, another candidate for a shirt


----------



## Cory (Jan 8, 2016)

I will be there. I plan on riding my 39/40 New World light weight.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2016)

Eric does a great job with printing route flyers and having a theme and always cool Bikes show up. 
I will be there and look forward to it every month since we started. 
Come on out and ride old town Orange with us.


----------



## Cory (Jan 11, 2016)

Oc ride meeting this Friday at 9am my house, basically Brookhurst st and Banning in Huntington Beach.
We will ride to Balboa pier then to Huntington pier and grab some lunch and pictures.


----------



## Eric (Jan 11, 2016)

Here are my wife's photos and the ride from her perspective.


----------



## Eric (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Eric (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Jan 12, 2016)

Damn, I totally spaced on this. I was gonna bring my Wearwell, but forgot all about it. 

Looks like not too many lightweights turned out.


----------

